# dropped puppy



## waggonkr

Hello, my 15 week old chihuahua jumped out of my arms at Petsmart yesterday and landed on her shoulder/side of her head (I think the right side) on the hard tile floor. She immediately started yelping loudly, but stopped once I picked her up and held her. This happened about 24 hrs ago. I sat with her in my arms on the floor and started crying. One of the Petsmart employees came over and helped me evaluate the situation (nice guy). She seems ok. She's going to the bathroom outside, walking, wagging tail, eating, drinking. I also checked her pupils and both dilate when light is shined in them and they are the same size. Last night she seemed tired and all she wanted to do was lay in my lap, but this morning she has lots of energy--running, jumping, playing. Has anyone else accidently dropped a baby chi?


----------



## CHITheresa

Glad she is OK, when I take Amberleah into the store I have short l leash that I attach to her and cart so she cant fall or jump out, I have heard to many bad stories of chi or any dog getting hurt real bad from falls. So glad she doing well.


----------



## waggonkr

Thanks for your reply CHITheresa. It was so scary. This little one has been through so much already in her short life. First, she got kennel cough and hypoglycemia, then she had a bad reaction to vaccinations from the vet, and now she fell on the hard floor  I can't wait until she gets bigger so I don't feel like she's *quite* as fragile.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Poor thing! When our Odie was a puppy, I was sitting on the floor holding her and she jumped out of my arms and hit her face on the leg of a coffee table. Mind you, it was only from about a foot off the floor, but she started yelping loudly and wouldn't open one of her eyes for a couple of minutes. In her case, she was totally a-okay afterwards. However, I did phone the vet to tell them about it and ask about symptoms. 

Puppies can bounce back so quickly from things like that, but it's better to be safe than sorry. It sounds like your girl had quite the fall. Have you called your vet yet? Might not be a bad idea to get her checked out by a professional just in case. I hope she's okay!


----------



## sammyp

Ninja jumped off the sofa when she was a puppy. She really did yelp so I called the vet and they took her in for a x ray as they didn't want no fluid building up on the brain. I suggest you call your vet as they do give you things to look out for. But ninja was fine I was left with a huge vet bill and ninja had a headache for a few days x


----------



## Barneys_Mom99

Your experience is what I've been so concerned about myself. I have to carry my 11 week old down stairs, and sometimes he's more wiggly than I'd like. So far no drops. It sounds like you have watched and checked her for problems, and I'm so glad she's ok. 

I sometimes feel like I have a better grip on my pup when I have a fleece blanket to carry him in. Maybe he just feels safer so he doesn't wiggle as much.


----------



## 20887

Penny jumped out of my arms once onto a hard wood floor when she was a baby.. I was so scared she hit her head or broke a leg but she was totally fine. Lion has jumped out of my arms once, but luckily I was able to lower him closer to the carpet. 

I am glad your puppy is okay.


----------



## Kaila

The very first time I had even interacted with a Chihuahua up close was when I went to look at puppies. At the time, I had no intention of buying one! But then I met Teddy, of course, and everything changed. 

:love7:

But while I was playing with puppies, there was one little rascal who climbed up onto my knee as I was sitting cross-legged on the floor. He bravely jumped off onto the hard wooden floor, bonked his head from the impact (and the fact that his legs were still sort of wobbly), and started yelping and screaming. I felt so bad! I thought it was enough to be sitting on the ground, but even though the fall was only a few inches, he still hurt himself. Puppies do have a tendency to exaggerate how much pain they're in to get attention though, so a lot of might have been an act. 

(I found a picture of him, actually.. He's the one on the right!)


----------



## guccigrande

I am glad she is up and about
I never dropped my chi, but I was silly enough to leave Gucci on our dining table for literally a couple of seconds so can pick my bag up from the floor and he jumped and landed awkwardly 
He started yelping and we rushed to the vets, he got some painkillers but was luckily ok after a day


----------



## Bianca00

Cosmo fell off the bench at the vets. He was always agitated at the vet, so it was hard to keep him in one place. He was about 13yrs old and when it happened he couldn't open his eye, his tongue was sticking out of his mouth, and couldn't stand up. The vet kept him overnight; he ended up being ok. I sure freaked out though!


----------



## waggonkr

Thank you everyone for your kind replies! She's not quite as active today as she usually is, but maybe she's sore. I will check in with the vet tomorrow. I wonder how likely it is for a fall to cause fluid and swelling on the brain...? most posts I've read about puppies falling end up with the pup being just fine. Still, it was an awful experience and breaks my heart every time I think about it. Going to try to put a picture of her on here, but not sure if it will work...








Thanks again!


----------



## LostLakeLua

Aw, so sorry your baby had to go through that. Lesson learned though I suppose; chihuahuas can be SO squirmy and thats why I don't usually let people pick them up; I encourage them to get down on "their" level instead if they want to interact. Welcome to the forum by the way, I hope you'll stick around! It's a great friendly and informative place!


----------



## lindseyv77

My daughter dropped our first Chihuahua when she was a puppy. The puppy jumped right out of her arms and landed on a hard floor. She cried and her eyes were googly for a little bit, I took her to the Vet right after and she was fine. They are more resilient than people think! Then years later our third chi puppy was squished under a rocking chair and she cried like crazy, we thought we broke something on her... but nope...she was fine too! Again just shows they are more resilient than people make them out to be!


----------



## rokmurphy

I am sure your puppy is fine. He is probably sore, and may be for a week or so. Mine fell off a 2nd story balcony and landed on concrete. He just layed there on his back flopping around like a fish crying and screaming. He hyst had a sore leg, but he didn't act right for 3 days


----------



## Squirrelflight

Wow!! What a scare!! I also keep a leash on mine when out just in case they decided to do something crazy! I'm really glad everything is ok!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl

I dropped Minnie Mae shortly after we got her home (she was 20 weeks) as I was bending over to put her in her grass to potty. She yelped for about a minute then just shook. I was crying so hard - I thought for sure I had damaged my sweet baby. I can relate to how you feel about yours dropping...I am glad she is okay!!


----------

